

Pi(e) in the sky - dhendo
https://coderwall.com/p/ms7_wg

======
jessriedel
Speaking of which, does anyone know a good way to put a monitor-keyboard-mouse
combo on a moveable boom? Ideally I'd like something like the monitors on
booms with handles in operating rooms

<http://surgery.ucla.edu/images/pagephotos/OR-Photo.jpg>

just with a keyboard and mouse, and maybe without the multi-thousand dollar
price tag.

------
calinet6
We did a very similar thing with a hacked-together VESA mount hanging on a
window. It worked great! I highly recommend putting your stats up high and in
a prominent place—you can't help but look at them, and that leads to good
awareness and good discussions.

